# I wish I could make these



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

No guys, I can't claim responsibility for these items, I wish I could, perhaps one day. They were purchased at a turners fair many years ago.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Harry,
There is no reason why you could not make them, the only downside is the eggs are rather hard and mess up your teeth LOL.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

chippypah said:


> Hi Harry,
> There is no reason why you could not make them, the only downside is the eggs are rather hard and mess up your teeth LOL.
> Cheers
> Pete



Perhaps one day Pete. Is this better, note the size of our Ozzie hen eggs!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

So Harry what are you waiting for???? Just get the old skew out and go to town.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, I really wouldn't have a clue as to how to set about turning an egg.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Harry, this is simply a larger scale version of the Christmas ornaments I posted. Chuck up your stock, work one side at a time until you get the desired shape. You can do this.


----------

